# Newbie



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new to the group and the tractor community. New as in I don't have a lawn tractor yet... I just bought a house and it sits on just under an acre of flat land. The reason why I'm posting is because I'd like to buy a used tractor due to my budget and I want to get something reliable. I'd like a Deere but am not opposed to something else that has proven itself. I've been searching craigslist and stumbled upon a few ads for some but would love as much input as possible on pros and cons and what to look out for and how many hours ect.... Thanks in advance



https://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/5522130594.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum tparrish2287. Glad you stopped by to join us in tractor stuff!
As for the JD L110, Craigslist.... As is... You do get what you pay for. I think the model you are looking at is a big box store mower and is probably a lightweight, light duty unit that may be designed for flat properties of less than an acre. 
Check out tractorhouse.com and see what they have and what they are selling for. That would be a good start.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome ,tparrish2287 !
That unit has a good motor,but the TuffTork K46 transaxle ,at 600 hrs,is iffy. 
It is not a reliable transaxle,as it has a tendency to take out one,or both hydro pumps.
A replacement(new) is $1500. However,if you have the tools,and shop,you can swap it for a K71(used is fine).
I have a JD LX266,and at 375 hrs, I know it's on borrowed time. The price,if the hrs wee lower,would be ok....but not at 600hrs.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome tparrish2287.
Congrats on your new home.


----------



## tparrish2287 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the advice! Much appreciated

The search goes on for now. If y'all don't mind, I'm gonna check in with potential mowers that I find on CL and other potential sites

Thanks again!


----------

